# [How to] Post messages



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 4, 2007)

To start a new thread (i.e., a new topic), go to the appropriate forum (e.g., New Members: Introductions ) and at the top left of the list of existing threads in that forum you will see a button titled "New Thread" - click on that button and you'll be taken to a message editor page. Make sure you create a title for the thread and then post in the body of the message text box and click "Submit".

To reply to an existing thread, do one of two things:


Scroll down to the end of the existing posts in the thread and click on the "Post Reply" button - you'll see the message page described above - you do not need to fill in the title box this time but just add your message and click "Submit"; or

Scroll down a little further to the "Quick Reply" box... simply enter your message there and click on "Post Quick Reply".


----------



## Mari (Feb 28, 2007)

H! I am logged in but when I click on 'submit reply' I get a message telling me to log in. I log in again and then get a message saying that I am being re-directed. Should I have to keep logging in or am I being mismessaged. Mari


----------



## Halo (Feb 28, 2007)

Mari,

I don't know if this is the problem or not but when you log in at the beginning, do you click on the box that says "Remember Me"?  If not, the system will automatically log you out after a predetermined amount of time and therefore require you to log back in again.  If you check the box "Remember Me" you will be logged in until *you* specify that you want to log out and this "may" solve the problem.  If not, let us know.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2007)

If that doesn't work, try this:

1. log out manually from the forum (use the "Log out" link - far right hand side of the top nabigation bar on any page)

2. delete all cookies from psychlinks.ca - you can do this from your browser usually

3. log back in , checking the "remember me" box as Nancy described.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 28, 2007)

I never stay logged in, never use the "remember me" box, but I noticed when I take awhile to write a reply, then I get logged out. This happens a lot. So I wonder is there some kind of time frame you have to reply?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 28, 2007)

> is there some kind of time frame you have to reply?



No. However, if the system sees you as logged out or logging out, that's probably the reason for the delay. It tries to process your reply, checks your logged in status (cookie based), and "discovers" that you're not logged in - since you're not logged in, you can't post a reply.

This may be related to your ISP. It seems to happen most often to people who log in and log out (rather than staying logged in). I do know that when you log out, the forum software will attempt to delete your cookies. But if you have more than one, or if the cookie has become corrupted on your computer (which can happen from time to time), the whole thing seems to get hung up.


----------



## Mari (Mar 2, 2007)

H! I checked the box 'remember me' and so far it seems to work. Thank-you 
Mari


----------



## Halo (Mar 2, 2007)

Glad it seemed to work for you Mari


----------

